# What will Animal Crossing for Wii U be like?



## Hey Listen!

I'm not sure if this thread has already been made but I searched it and nothing came up so I decided to ask something that has been on my mind and that is: What will AC: Wii U be like?

I know that most of us don't have New Leaf yet such as myself but I'm just curious to know what everyone else thinks about it.  Graphics wise I think the graphics be similar to the Animal Crossing: Sweet Day mini game for Nintendo Land. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ka-CK4ldiDc


----------



## JasonBurrows

Hey there Hey, Listen, I am not entirely sure what Animal Crossing Wii U will be like as it does seem to me that they are literally cramming Animal Crossing New Leaf with features. (which is a good thing)

I also think that we shouldn't discuss too much about Animal Crossing Wii U until Nintendo has released Animal Crossing New Leaf worldwide as some countries haven't even got that game yet.


----------



## jvgsjeff

I think the Wii U game will end up being a lot like New Leaf, but with some new added features of course. I don't think the additions over New Leaf will be major, though. Since New Leaf provides a (badly needed) major overhaul to the series, I can see them playing it safe and keeping the changes minimal for the next couple games until it starts getting stale again.


----------



## Hey Listen!

JasonBurrows said:


> Hey there Hey, Listen, I am not entirely sure what Animal Crossing Wii U will be like as it does seem to me that they are literally cramming Animal Crossing New Leaf with features. (which is a good thing)
> 
> I also think that we shouldn't discuss too much about Animal Crossing Wii U until Nintendo has released Animal Crossing New Leaf worldwide as some countries haven't even got that game yet.



I understand what you mean and I agree but ever since the wii u came out its been on my mind


----------



## Prof Gallows

It'll be like Animal Crossing, but on the Wii U.


----------



## Fennec

My friend got the Wii U at release and I was playing Sweet Day with him. It was really fun, especially using the control pad to find people If nothing else, the mini games could be really neat.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Hmm, the gamepad will show the map/item screen/friends, ya know, all that menu stuff. The town will be bigger. There will be more town decorations and customization.  They'll bring back a few Gamecube villagers and a few new ones. And they will even bring back Champ, the monkey. Animal tracks will hopefully be out of the picture.

Of course, I'm just guessing here XD


----------



## Hey Listen!

lol could do without animal tracks


----------



## Hey Listen!

to be honest i just cant wait till im able to play HD animal crossing in bed and on the go have my 3ds. hopefully that will one day become a reality


----------



## indigoXdaisy

Hopefully, they keep the addition of being mayor. Now that they've added that, it'd be weird and would seem like a huge step backwards to have you back as a regular citizen. Also, from what I've read, the New Leaf town is pretty small and it can be hard to fit community projects into it. The Wii U version would definitely need to be a lot bigger and more spacious, and have more projects added. They could also integrate the game into the Miiverse. I can see that being pretty cool.


----------



## Hey Listen!

Well i was thinking today that since you can now view all angles of your house, wouldnt it be cool if you could view all angles of your  town?  I feel like that would make the world feel sort of bigger since there would be many different perspectives to veiw your town at.  Just a thought.


----------



## ACCFSuperstar

It would be cool to see Animal Crossing in HD.


----------



## Sora

I think it would be cool just to use the gamepad as like a sort of bag. But it also is an encyclopedia (bugs, fish where to get em'), a map, and a newspaper (new idea: tells about birth days, sales, rare items at shops, holidays, ect.)


----------



## Aryn Swifteye

I've been coming up with ideas for how I would do AC for the Wii U (my opinion may be different from you guys think/what Nintendo will actually do), and here are some of the things I've come up with:

?A new tool: the bird net. This is much larger than the bug net, and will let you catch the town canary, among other species.
?Platinum tools will be introduced.
?Themed areas to visit that reflect different cultures, and have exclusive items.

These are the names I like:
Animal Crossing U
Animal Crossing: World Explorer

(this will be edited as I come up with more ideas)


----------



## Sora

Aryn Swifteye said:


> I've been coming up with ideas for how I would do AC for the Wii U (my opinion may be different from you guys think/what Nintendo will actually do), and here are some of the things I've come up with:
> 
> •A new tool: the bird net. This is much larger than the bug net, and will let you catch the town canary, among other species.
> •Platinum tools will be introduced.
> •Themed areas to visit that reflect different cultures, and have exclusive items.
> 
> These are the names I like:
> Animal Crossing U
> Animal Crossing: World Explorer
> 
> (this will be edited as I come up with more ideas)



To add to that maybe the AI could be totally amped up:

-The AI are divided into 2 groups: AC Foreign and AC Basic.
-AC Foreign would be all of the AC villagers who are more ethnic (French frog, Asian Mouse)
-AC Basic would be all the basic villagers who live in your town. 
-A travel agency could be developed where you can a) open up the airport b) leave to a nearby town c) travel abroad
-The travel abroad option would change with the month (ie. October-China, November-France, and December-Australia)
-There would be about 4 travel abroad areas and they would change with you 3ds region (If you were from Asia you may go to a NY inspired US rather than China)
-On your trips you could harvest special fruit and play special games
-While on the trip you would be able to go online and meet up to 5 of your online friends in the travel area
-If you make friends with animals while away one may consider moving into your town
-You would stay on the trip for 48 hours or less and then would return home
-While away your home would be taken care of by Pelly
-Phyllis would run the Air Service
-The online count would be increased to 6
-The town would be much bigger
-If you an ethnic villager moves in you would celebrate their holidays (bonus)
-The ethnic villager wouldn't move in but instead stay at the hotel until another ethnic villager moves in from their area or if the hotel is full (3 slots)
-The ethnic villager would leave after 4 months no matter what


----------



## oath2order

The inventory will be on the GamePad, of course.


----------



## Justin

oath2order said:


> The inventory will be on the GamePad, of course.



Honestly, I hope they are more creative than that. Not that I'm against the idea of inventory on there but I feel it's a waste of the GamePad capabilities to just do that. The DS and 3DS games have been doing that forever.

Oh and Off-TV Play for Animal Crossing U would be perfect.


----------



## Tenyu

indigoXdaisy said:


> Hopefully, they keep the addition of being mayor. Now that they've added that, it'd be weird and would seem like a huge step backwards to have you back as a regular citizen.



Meh, I could do without it. I'd prefer my town to be more like a commune - by which I mean that any and all player characters can direct community projects. Frankly, I feel like the whole mayor shtick is pretty gimmicky.


----------



## Yuki Nagato

Is there going to be an Animal Crossing game for the Wii u ? Like a normal one? I didn't know that :O.

*Sigh*


----------



## Prof Gallows

Nobody knows.

It's not been announced or anything, it's just ideas of what a game would be like if it were on the Wii U.


----------



## Juicebox

The good part of Animal Crossing U would be using the tablet to make patterns. However, I have no idea what they would introduce to set this one apart, I could see it having the City Folk treatment. Especially since New Leaf added so many new features, it's going to be hard to top.


----------



## nicorock

i think everyone should watch this video.


----------



## BabyDaisy!!!

Hopefully they will return special town features like islands that you can get when your river splits apart because I don't think they exist in new leaf and different type of ramps.
Probably more community projects, customization, and more Villager interaction.
I think the coolest thing would be if Hills existed in AC wii U


----------



## Kip

I'd say the game will be much more animated like how New Leaf is compared to City Folk. A lot of City Folk felt bland and flat but in New Leaf there's so much more life! Hopefully in Animal Crossing: U they'll make trees and flowers blow/animated like how the town tree was in New Leaf.


----------



## oath2order

Juicebox said:


> The good part of Animal Crossing U would be using the tablet to make patterns. However, I have no idea what they would introduce to set this one apart, I could see it having the City Folk treatment. Especially since New Leaf added so many new features, it's going to be hard to top.



Oh the tablet would be amazing for patterns. I don't think there's much else you CAN do to customize it.




Kip said:


> I'd say the game will be much more animated like how New Leaf is compared to City Folk. A lot of City Folk felt bland and flat but in New Leaf there's so much more life! Hopefully in Animal Crossing: U they'll make trees and flowers blow/animated like how the town tree was in New Leaf.


I'm hoping for a little bit more expansion of weather. Puddles during the rain that last a little bit after the rain, snow piling up, etc. This goes along with the hill thing. It'd give a new addition to the height in the game.

I would like it if they would get rid of the idea that you're in a valley with the cliff-faces on the side, and would instead let you choose what goes there, or replace it with a fence, and cover the empty green grass that you would see with a bunch of trees or something.

Also I want full-on 360 rotation.


----------



## Kip

I would also like to see little strands of grass blowing in the wind and the wind would change its speed like in real life. And much much better graphic than new leaf. I know it would be hard for them to make a lot of new songs so they could just remix the hourly tunes.


----------



## Prof Gallows

If anyone can make completely new music, it's Mr. Totaka. 

I would be extremely disappointed to see a new AC game without it's own unique music.


----------



## Juicebox

Kip said:


> I would also like to see little strands of grass blowing in the wind and the wind would change its speed like in real life. And much much better graphic than new leaf. I know it would be hard for them to make a lot of new songs so they could just remix the hourly tunes.



Real grass would be awesome! Especially if you could decide the length.

I'm sure new community projects would be a given as well.


----------



## Hey Listen!

oath2order said:


> I'm hoping for a little bit more expansion of weather. Puddles during the rain that last a little bit after the rain, snow piling up, etc. This goes along with the hill thing. It'd give a new addition to the height in the game.
> 
> I would like it if they would get rid of the idea that you're in a valley with the cliff-faces on the side, and would instead let you choose what goes there, or replace it with a fence, and cover the empty green grass that you would see with a bunch of trees or something.
> 
> Also I want full-on 360 rotation.



The 360 is exactly what I meant in an earlier post.  I just want to be able to see the ocean for once.


----------



## Juicebox

I wonder if they are going to do the mayor thing again, or if they're going to go at a completely different angle this time. Being mayor was a convenient way to add community projects. But I wonder if they're going to stick with that, or choose a different reason for the community projects.


----------



## oath2order

The mayor thing in the future is up for debate. If they remove it, then I think they'll bring Tortimer back as mayor, and just move to a donation system, where every time you donate X amount, you get to add a new project of your choice.

I hope it gets brought back though. The feature looks really fun.


----------



## Prof Gallows

oath2order said:


> The mayor thing in the future is up for debate. If they remove it, then I think they'll bring Tortimer back as mayor, and just move to a donation system, where every time you donate X amount, you get to add a new project of your choice.
> 
> I hope it gets brought back though. The feature looks really fun.




That would be like Nintendo letting our pokemon walk with us, and then not letting them in the next game.



OH WAIT.


----------



## Jake

Prof Gallows said:


> That would be like Nintendo letting our pokemon walk with us, and then not letting them in the next game.
> 
> 
> 
> OH WAIT.



very disappointed by that. I loved being able to walk with them then they like 'lol jk'

I guess it makes HG SS more unique but still... :S


----------



## Prof Gallows

Jake. said:


> very disappointed by that. I loved being able to walk with them then they like 'lol jk'
> 
> I guess it makes HG SS more unique but still... :S



From the game data it looks like they were starting on a walking system for B/W2, but stopped half way through. All of the previous pokemon had overworld sprites in the game, and about fifteen or more of gen 5 pokemon had been given overworld walking sprites.(They use the Scraggy one.)

It does make HG/SS unique, but it would be a great feature to bring back. Especially for a gen 6 version. BUT. As this is getting off topic, I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Superpenguin

I hope for being able to send pictures you take in-game through AC letters to your friends in other towns, so you can say things like "Hey Look! Aurora just moved into my town"!

I am also expecting something with the face-chat to be included.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Superpenguin said:


> I hope for being able to send pictures you take in-game through AC letters to your friends in other towns, so you can say things like "Hey Look! Aurora just moved into my town"!



Isn't that what SwapNote is for? =p


----------



## Superpenguin

Prof Gallows said:


> Isn't that what SwapNote is for? =p



Oops lol.


----------



## Yuki Nagato

Nintendo Letter Box


----------



## Kip

I would also love the birds & crickets that are in the Mini game tours in New Leaf to be in the actual town during different times of day.


----------



## XTheLancerX

I am not excited for the day where i may have to get ANOTHER new system I really don't want that much just for this game lol... I hope to block myself out from any new animal crossing stuff that involves a new system... I only got a 3DS for animal crossing. then i just heard about Luigis mantion dark moon and fire emblem and legend of zelda ocarina of time 3d... my saved money is crying, and I dont look to make it even worse  I recently bought a 300 dollar ipod 5, then I got a 3DS XL with ocarina of time, then im gonna get animal crossing.. thats almost 600 dollars :/


----------



## Officer Berri

Regardless of what it'll be like for the Wii U, I probably wont buy it unless it introduces another big step for the series... which would be unwise in my opinion. The Games work so much better as handheld systems. Plus with that controller I'd have to look further from the actual game screen to do whatever the controller's involved with (probably the inventory). I really hate stretching out my focus like that.

If it does come out for the Wii U, I might not even buy it. I didn't want to buy City Folk, even WITH the city introduced. I just couldn't justify paying sixty dollars for a game I won't be playing that often after a few days. I teased the idea of buying it, but I finally decided not to when I learned about the animal tracks problem. I'd be even lest apt to buy a Wii U version. Not only would I have to pay like sixty bucks for the game, I'd also have to buy a Wii U since I'm not 100% sure I even want the system yet. |: And then there's that whole online aspect of the Wii U that really doesn't thrill me.

I'd imagine the game would be pretty much just like New Leaf, only with a new random gimmick slapped on. Maybe even the addition of places to explore like the cave or a forest. Normally I'd be excited for such things but knowing Nintendo, they'd just put certain fossils/bugs/fish we can already get there and only add a couple more to the locations. Probably cutting down on the stuff we can actual get from our town. They could add a place like City Folk did... but unless it's something really big and cool I can't see myself paying all the money to play it. Not when I have New Leaf.


----------



## Bambi

Officer Berri said:


> Regardless of what it'll be like for the Wii U, I probably wont buy it unless it introduces another big step for the series... which would be unwise in my opinion. The Games work so much better as handheld systems. Plus with that controller I'd have to look further from the actual game screen to do whatever the controller's involved with (probably the inventory). I really hate stretching out my focus like that.
> 
> If it does come out for the Wii U, I might not even buy it. I didn't want to buy City Folk, even WITH the city introduced. I just couldn't justify paying sixty dollars for a game I won't be playing that often after a few days. I teased the idea of buying it, but I finally decided not to when I learned about the animal tracks problem. I'd be even lest apt to buy a Wii U version. Not only would I have to pay like sixty bucks for the game, I'd also have to buy a Wii U since I'm not 100% sure I even want the system yet. |: And then there's that whole online aspect of the Wii U that really doesn't thrill me.
> 
> I'd imagine the game would be pretty much just like New Leaf, only with a new random gimmick slapped on. Maybe even the addition of places to explore like the cave or a forest. Normally I'd be excited for such things but knowing Nintendo, they'd just put certain fossils/bugs/fish we can already get there and only add a couple more to the locations. Probably cutting down on the stuff we can actual get from our town. They could add a place like City Folk did... but unless it's something really big and cool I can't see myself paying all the money to play it. Not when I have New Leaf.



I couldn't agree more. I actually GAVE AWAY my wild world version(much to my regret) to a friend because I was given the City Folk. Once I played it I realized how freaking useless and annoying the city was IMO. I also missed being able to take the game with me. I always take my dogs for walks to the off leash and nothing is better to have a game to play while they run around.

I would much rather they come out with an "expansion pack"(if anything at all) of sorts for New Leaf. It seems too soon to come out with a whole new Wii U animal crossing when New Leaf is JUST coming out. Nintendo already knows that City Folk basically failed as a game so I REALLY doubt they would repeat the same mistake with New Leaf.


----------



## Mary

Will there be one? I might buy a Wii U for it. I'm usually not so impulsive, but I have a weakness for AC.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Chances are there will be. There has been one for every home console since the 64.

But it'll probably be a few years from now before we see anything on an AC game for the Wii U. The console is only four months old.


----------



## Kip

If they make the lighting better then mother of grapefruit I'm sold.

The Wii U is a very powerful console so they would be able to make the lighting more radiant & realistic.


----------



## KirbyHugger8D

Hopefully they won't make a new game for the Wii U.  I'd like it if they made it so you could play your New Leaf game on the Wii U with better graphics and such.  Then, you could transfer it back to your ds when you want portability.  Though I have a feeling the already did this with City Folk....


----------



## Prof Gallows

Honestly, I wouldn't even buy that.

That would be very annoying and lazy on their part. They have so much more power to work with on the Wii U to make a game that is ten times better than New Leaf. I can see them letting you transfer your NL character over to the Wii U, but that's where it would stop. Like it did with WW and CF.

Whenever they do make a Wii U AC, hopefully it will be unique and offer us even more ways to play.


----------



## Jake

Yeah I'm with the PG.

It'll just be like CF all over again, an almost exact, unoriginal copy of a predecessor game.

ACU hopefully will be a refurbished version of NL with new features and **** idk idc about ACU right now like that's 623625 light years away


----------



## Kip

Remember how much additions New Leaf has? such things as Island Mini Games, Community Projects, Pants, Socks, Skirts & Shoes could grow immensely even if they do a lazy job. But the team learned a lot from city folks release, so i don't think they'll do a poor job with the Wii U version. I know you all are going to get it either way


----------



## Justin

Kip said:


> I know you all are going to get it either way



The cold hard truth is right here folks.


----------



## Hey Listen!

Will and always will.  I want the race situation to be sorted out in the new game.  More hairstyles would also be a nice minor detail.


----------



## Kip

I've just thought of an idea. For ACU they could make objects like Luigi's vacuum/Poltergust from Luigi's Mansion and you could carry it around, kinda like the toy hammer and the wands and what not from new leaf.

Making the flowers and trees blow in the wind would make the game a lot more animated.

Blizzards would be "cool" to have as well.

For community projects they could have new things like: Plastic greenhouses, Campfire, Picnic Tables(that can be used), A few different fountain shapes. and they should make some recolor-able.

most of this stuff is just things i had at the top of my head, but these are some things i really wanna see added.


----------



## Jake

Kip said:


> I've just thought of an idea. For ACU they could make objects like Luigi's vacuum/Poltergust from Luigi's Mansion and you could carry it around, kinda like the toy hammer and the wands and what not from new leaf.
> 
> Making the flowers and trees blow in the wind would make the game a lot more animated.
> 
> Blizzards would be "cool" to have as well.
> 
> For community projects they could have new things like: Plastic greenhouses, Campfire, Picnic Tables(that can be used), A few different fountain shapes. and they should make some recolor-able.
> 
> most of this stuff is just things i had at the top of my head, but these are some things i really wanna see added.



1) sounds cool. on top of this I think back pack items would be nice, or some type of back/waist accessory; anyone remember that in early development of New Leaf we were supposed to be able to wear belts...



Spoiler












2) Ya I really want this to happen

3) Tmk I'm pretty sure blizzards are in NL, they're not super extreme but it is a much more noticeable snow fall

4) Pretty sure more community projects is a definite. I would like more shaped fountains (as mentioned) but would also like animal shaped topiaries (like an elephant). Idc about recolor but I know people want to be able to move them facing different directions


----------



## Saith

Honestly. Animal Crossing should stay on handhelds. It's just so much easier for the average person to be able to hop on AC for a bit while on a subway, a bus or at lunch ore whatever than to have to commit alot more time to sitting down in front of a TV for a few hours and rush their AC chores... wow what a run on sentence, I'm sorry. But, I think AC shouldnt be on Wii U or any console for that reason.


----------



## Jake

Saith said:


> Honestly. Animal Crossing should stay on handhelds. It's just so much easier for the average person to be able to hop on AC for a bit while on a subway, a bus or at lunch ore whatever than to have to commit alot more time to sitting down in front of a TV for a few hours and rush their AC chores... wow what a run on sentence, I'm sorry. But, I think AC shouldnt be on Wii U or any console for that reason.



I agree, I prefer hand held over console.

I don't have a WiiU tho but can't you play the game off TV on the handheld?


----------



## Justin

Jake. said:


> I don't have a WiiU tho but can't you play the game off TV on the handheld?



Some games, yes. But it's not a handheld like a 3DS or Vita is. Everything is processed on the main console so you need to stay within one or two rooms away at the most to maintain a solid connection.


----------



## Jake

Justin said:


> Some games, yes. But it's not a handheld like a 3DS or Vita is. Everything is processed on the main console so you need to stay within one or two rooms away at the most to maintain a solid connection.



Oh I thought it'd be something like that.


----------



## Little Joey

This thread should be more of a "How will the next Animal Crossing game be like?"

But back on topic.

I think the next Animal Crossing game should have a bigger town and more items. I was thinking they could add other things like having a pet, but that wouldn't really make sense as the villagers are all animals  

Also, they could add something like farming, although it would be a lot like Harvest Moon. But, jeeze they should add some new mechanic soon. So we can waste even more time on the game


----------



## Kip

Saith said:


> Honestly. Animal Crossing should stay on handhelds. It's just so much easier for the average person to be able to hop on AC for a bit while on a subway, a bus or at lunch ore whatever than to have to commit alot more time to sitting down in front of a TV for a few hours and rush their AC chores... wow what a run on sentence, I'm sorry. But, I think AC shouldn't be on Wii U or any console for that reason.



I highly disagree. I know many people who prefer the console versions. It just seems much more stable and put together. The Wi-Fi is always much better as well.



Little Joey said:


> This thread should be more of a "How will the next Animal Crossing game be like?"
> 
> But back on topic.
> 
> Also, they could add something like farming, although it would be a lot like Harvest Moon. But, jeeze they should add some new mechanic soon. So we can waste even more time on the game


Most threads tend to go off topic every once in a while. Its natural.

If they were to add farming to animal crossing i don't think it would be like harvest moon. Everything in animal crossing just has an original feel. For example, fishing in animal crossing is much different than harvest moon.
The developers really know what they are doing.


----------



## Officer Berri

Ohh, farming sounds interesting, but  I'd hope that villagers wouldn't be able to drop their house on your crops! xD

:3 I'd just like the idea of berry bushes you could pick, and the town would have a town berry.


----------



## Kip

Officer Berri said:


> Ohh, farming sounds interesting, but  I'd hope that villagers wouldn't be able to drop their house on your crops! xD
> 
> :3 I'd just like the idea of berry bushes you could pick, and the town would have a town berry.



Ahaha that would be a total nightmare!

I like the town berry idea :>


----------



## Hey Listen!

Berries sound awesome! Maybe instead of having crops smack dab in the middle of the village we could have a sort of farm area like how the mall in new leaf.


----------



## Kip

Hey said:


> Berries sound awesome! Maybe instead of having crops smack dab in the middle of the village we could have a sort of farm area like how the mall in new leaf.



or a fence like place to plant, built through community projects.


----------



## Shiny Star

I don't think they will be making it for a while though but I think it will be pretty good considering the fact that there's that tablet like controller. I'm curious to see if the mayor idea will stick, it's a great idea but they might want to go back to having Tortimer as the mayor. I'm not sure.


----------



## Kip

Shiny Star said:


> I don't think they will be making it for a while though but I think it will be pretty good considering the fact that there's that tablet like controller. I'm curious to see if the mayor idea will stick, it's a great idea but they might want to go back to having Tortimer as the mayor. I'm not sure.



I doubt they'd make Tortimer mayor again, as seeing how he's already retired. They'd prolly make a new one if anyfin.


----------



## Hey Listen!

I feel like it be cool to have a village editor mode so before you start your town you can customize it with land-forms, rivers, bridges, and where the starting buildings can go.  It's a stronger console so it could handle things like these.


----------



## oath2order

Seems like too much.


----------



## Sora

Too little IMO


----------



## Kip

Sora said:


> Too little IMO


What do you mean too little?

It would be a stretch, and it would take the fun out of getting a random layout.


----------



## Officer Berri

I'd just love the ability to at least be able to choose my hair color before I arrive. I can live with getting a random face but I want to end up with a hair color I like since I'll be stuck with it until I get Shampoodle. xD


----------



## Hey Listen!

I had the village editing idea more directed towards themed towns and machinimas. But I guess that hacks could just be used for that.


----------



## PandaBoy

Honestly I have no idea what you guys are talking about and I got curious about it. Can anyone explain this topic for me.


----------



## Officer Berri

People are guessing what kind of features will be in Animal Crossing if it is released on the Wii U.


----------



## Hey Listen!

Or just suggesting what they might like to see.


----------



## Lew

That trailer is awful.

"Oh there you are, THERE YOU ARE!"


----------



## Kip

I honestly hope its nothing like Animal Crossing: Sweet Day. When i see trailers like that it makes me grind my teeth.


----------



## oath2order

L3WIS said:


> That trailer is awful.
> 
> "Oh there you are, THERE YOU ARE!"



Oh sweet dear lord what is that


----------



## Kip

Ahaha after listening to that long enough it starts to sound dirty XD


I hope in ACWIIU there will be fences that you can place in your town, not like the little fence box thing in NL but something more like the fence by the player's home.


----------



## ajpri

I still see a couple of years until Nintendo is ready to announce anything. I say either e3 2014 or 2015


----------



## Prof Gallows

It'll be quite a bit longer than 14 or 15.


I wouldn't expect seeing anything relating to an AC Wii U game until 16 at the earliest.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Try doing an AC game release date order.
Gamecube -
WW -
City folk -
NL - June 9th 2013
Wii u - ?


----------



## Prof Gallows

There isn't any sort of order to it though.

The games tend to have a 4-5 year space in between of them, but that doesn't necessarily mean that's how long it'll be. It could be longer than that, and I feel it will be considering how long it's taken them to release Wii U games already.

Expecting a Wii U game before getting the 3DS one is kinda pushing it anyway. You'll all be waiting a very long time.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I agree with you Gallows.
It is going to take some time.
I mean the New Leaf Version for 3DS took a long time.


----------



## Hey Listen!

I'd say that 3 years a wait isn't _that_ long of a time.  I compulsively started this thread out of my pure excitement for the Wii U a long time ago.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I wasn't putting the subject of the thread on trial or anything. =p


The time in between of City Folk and New Leaf is about four years. Which is about how long I've been on TBT.
That really is a pretty long time for some people. As I've mentioned before, a lot of the newer members don't really understand the difference on how it's been for TBT members waiting for a game than it is from them waiting.

Ever since the game was announced, some of us have come on every single day. In three years alone that is 1095 days. Plus a day for the leap year. lol
It's a *very* long wait if you spend every day waiting for it like that.

Which is why I said a lot of people will be waiting a pretty long time. Because I don't see an AC Wii U game coming for at least another five or six years.


----------



## Hey Listen!

I was being a little bit sarcastic.  Yeah this wait has been painful, but this year has gone by really fast.  Hah, I had this thought yesterday that once New Leaf came out we would forget about it and move right on to finding Nintendo conspiracies on when the next game will be out.  I get that thought every time I look at this thread.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Yeah, this year has gone by very fast so far. Seems like ever since January hit the days have been flying by.

I'd give it a few months before people start getting serious about a new game, though. There are always a few who play for like, two months and then expect something brand new. lol


----------



## Steve Canyon

What I hope is that they start on the new Animal Crossing soon, now that theyre done with New Leaf. I kind of hope its on the Wii U and doesnt get put off until some even newer system is announced. I will get a Wii U just for Animal Crossing if I dont already have one by then. But I think I will since they are supposed to re-do Wind Waker for it soon. Ill buy any console that they make a Zelda or Animal Crossing for.

I wasnt thrilled that I would be mayor in New Leaf, just the idea of having a job in the game is weird (I hated working for Nook) But I do like the community projects so I hope it is included in the next version even if its through bell donations. I would really like a rotatable view of my town, my favorite games are ones I can get turned around and lost in. And much larger towns! with lost of different areas to travel to besides other player villages. I would keep the short squat characters from the previous ones, make taller trees, and give you a lower perspective on your character so it would feel like you were actually in the forest. I dont care for the city, and I dont care for the tropical theme in New Leaf. I want a more foresty feel, but thats just me. Besides just adding tons of new items, villagers, and customization options, thats all id change.


----------



## Superpenguin

The addition of the element of weight.


----------



## Cardbored

Hopefully with how popular New Leaf is in Japan it'll give them an idea of how to make an AC game for the Wii U without it ending up like City Folk. It'd have to be something new, but not go too far from its roots. What if the geography had a complete makeover? Your town would be ten times bigger than it was in Animal Crossing GC and there'd be a new landscape. Instead of completely flat land we could have hills. Just throwing ideas out.


----------



## Officer Berri

I dunno. I can't imagine hills being very aesthetically pleasing with the point of view we have in the games. Might just get in the way and make it hard to see stuff. Unless you mean hills like the levels in Population Growing and City Folk.

Having a downward slope at the top of the screen instead of moving downward towards the beach could be problematic since objects and maybe villagers would be hidden behind the cliff face below the player. The game designs could probably work around it though and make it work. @_@ But thinking about it makes me feel disoriented for some reason.


----------



## Stargirl

Oh, my Goodness, I can't even think about a possibly AC game for the Wii U until New Leaf comes out. And, even if it does come out for Wii U, I don't think I'll be getting another new system just for AC. (That's what I did with my 3DS. Got it just for AC:NL)


----------



## Officer Berri

Yeah the Wii U has to get a lot of really exciting and worthwhile games for me to ever consider buying it at this point. I bought my Xbox 360 just for Viva Pinata: Trouble in paradise. ...Because of that I never got a PS3 and I missed out on a ton of games that I desperately want to play. ;-; Most of my games I got for Xbox I could have played on PlayStation!

Nintendo, you gotta make it worth it! Plus I love animal crossing in a convenient, take anywhere package.

This one's a shot in the dark and probably will never happen but. _LET ME MEET MY MOM._ Let it be a random 'holiday' type day where mom/dad npc shows up.


----------



## colinx

Keep things New Leaf has including mayor, community projects ect. 
Enhance older features, allow us to further customize our houses. Give us blank canvas roofs ect. and give us a tool set of brushes and let us color and shade in the roof the colors and designs we want. 
Let us design the layout of our home. 
Give us more places to visit and make the Animal Crossing world feel bigger. Give us a cave where we can go mining, a forest where we can go hunting(kidding!!). Would be cool if there were different islands with different families and we could control and boat or fly a plane around the Animal Crossing world and use the gamepad to steer a plane. 
Maybe an arcade where we could play retro games and earn tickets for prizes. 
Bring back some quirky things such as aerobics. 
One thing that may seem far off, but how about allowing friends via online build homes in your town? Limits of course!!! 

Yea, a lot of my ideas seem far off, but I think they're cool.


----------



## Officer Berri

An airplane seems a bit much to me. If you need a plane to travel around I'd say the world is a little TOO big. Places should be near enough that you can ride a bus or get their on foot or something. The point of animal crossing is living in a small town populated by animals, not going all over the world and doing things that aren't in your town. If we could go somewhere like a forest or cave, it should only be for small things like collecting special fossils or rarer insects and flowers.


----------



## colinx

Officer Berri said:


> An airplane seems a bit much to me. If you need a plane to travel around I'd say the world is a little TOO big. Places should be near enough that you can ride a bus or get their on foot or something. The point of animal crossing is living in a small town populated by animals, not going all over the world and doing things that aren't in your town. If we could go somewhere like a forest or cave, it should only be for small things like collecting special fossils or rarer insects and flowers.


Well to clarify the idea, I mean't like a propellor plane and I mean fly around as in a small area and land on other islands. Obviously it would never happen, but its food for thought, eh? My other ideas are much more plausible.


----------



## Pokeking

Animal Crossing New Leaf plus the multilevel terrain aspect of the console games.

Also give us the ability to make simple accessories. Like take a circle template such as that used for Blanca's face in the GCN version/the GCN door template to make a mask.


----------



## Cardbored

Officer Berri said:


> I dunno. I can't imagine hills being very aesthetically pleasing with the point of view we have in the games. Might just get in the way and make it hard to see stuff. Unless you mean hills like the levels in Population Growing and City Folk.
> 
> Having a downward slope at the top of the screen instead of moving downward towards the beach could be problematic since objects and maybe villagers would be hidden behind the cliff face below the player. The game designs could probably work around it though and make it work. @_@ But thinking about it makes me feel disoriented for some reason.



I guess you have a point there. I think I'm just tired of the same 3 cliffs and a beach template, although they sort of fixed that in New Leaf. I'm hoping that the town in the next game is a lot bigger than the GC one. Big enough so that you could spend maybe a good half an hour (or less) exploring it.


----------



## oath2order

I didn't think the GC town was that big...


----------



## Officer Berri

Yeah I think the acre system in Population Growing only gives the illusion the town is huge. Since it takes longer to go from side to side due to all the screen transitions. I never felt it was that much bigger than my Wild World town.


----------



## jvgsjeff

It's not just the screen transitions, GameCube towns actually are bigger (30 acres vs. 25 in City Folk).


----------



## Superpenguin

The introduction of planes and a ton of new locations instead of a small town is going to be what kills the AC experience for me and will pull me away from the series.


----------



## oath2order

Superpenguin said:


> The introduction of planes and a ton of new locations instead of a small town is going to be what kills the AC experience for me and will pull me away from the series.



Yeah, I think that would do it for me too, sadly.


----------



## Superpenguin

I think it's pretty far from that though. I mean with mayorship and all that has been introduced they can just add new PWPs and more abilities to being mayor and then a few other features.


----------



## Boccages

I am hoping they go with the graphics seen in Nintendo Land's Animal Crossing mini game but adapted to the normal serie. I have never been a big fan of the very curvy, round landscape that has been retained since Animal Crossing: Wild World. Besides, the Nintendo Wii version had really crappy graphics fit for an handheld console and I would be quite put off if Nintendo didn't use the extra horsepower the Wii U packs.


----------



## Officer Berri

Uh, I really didn't think the graphics up City Folk were that bad... looked loads better than Wild World in my opinion. Looked really nice and smooth. I imagine that the Wii U version will be even nicer.

Though graphics really aren't that important to me when it comes to video games. xD


----------



## colinx

Kinda odd thinking about AC in HD now, I'd say stick with the art direction of New Leaf. AC obviously isn't a very visually demanding game so I don't think maxing the power of the Wii U would be the best idea or necessary for an AC game.


----------



## Officer Berri

Wind Waker HD says hello.

http://www.zeldadungeon.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/Zelda-Wind-Waker-HD-09.jpg

Link only because BIG PRETTY PICTURE. I think Animal Crosing would do absolutely fine in HD.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Officer Berri said:


> Wind Waker HD says hello.
> 
> http://www.zeldadungeon.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/Zelda-Wind-Waker-HD-09.jpg
> 
> Link only because BIG PRETTY PICTURE. I think Animal Crosing would do absolutely fine in HD.



So many things I want to complain about that picture..([size=-20]grumble grumble wall texture grumble grumble plants grumble[/size])

But assuming they do make a Wii U version of Animal Crossing, I don't care how it looks or what resolution it's in. All I care about is having a fun game that isn't a remake flop of a previous one.


----------



## Spudster

First time I've heard of it being on Wii U??

Don't think it be as good as the DS/3DS but you never know.


----------



## oath2order

Spudster said:


> First time I've heard of it being on Wii U??
> 
> Don't think it be as good as the DS/3DS but you never know.



It's not confirmed, but it's bound to be on it.


----------



## Prof Gallows

oath2order said:


> It's not confirmed, but it's bound to be on it.



Unless Nintendo realizes that the success of the handhelds have been better than the home console releases.

I mean.. look at the Wii U game list right now, and look at which of those games are currently released.
Going on that alone, I kind of doubt there will be a Wii U AC. If there is, it won't be until really late in the console's life.


----------



## Spudster

After selling 16.9 millions copies of Wild World they probably will go ahead with launching it on the Wii U System, Just like they have already released it on the Game Cube ,Wii, DS and now the 3DS.

From what I have seen New Leaf does seem promising and A big improvement from the DS verstion Wild World.


----------



## colinx

Prof Gallows said:


> Unless Nintendo realizes that the success of the handhelds have been better than the home console releases.
> 
> I mean.. look at the Wii U game list right now, and look at which of those games are currently released.
> Going on that alone, I kind of doubt there will be a Wii U AC. If there is, it won't be until really late in the console's life.



I'm not sure about your theory, AC has been a bigger seller in Japan and could help move units.


----------



## Blackbeltnick95

Not sure if anyone has said this yet, but some kind of connectivity between wii u and 3ds versions where you could visit each others towns. Or meet up at some new area. It could possibly warrant a game update.


----------



## Prof Gallows

colinx said:


> I'm not sure about your theory, AC has been a bigger seller in Japan and could help move units.



I think you're misinterpreting my theory.

Even in Japan, the Wii U has poor sales. The 3DS has way more units sold over there AND globally.
Animal Crossing wouldn't have sold as much as it did on a home console in Japan as a handheld version would. My theory is stating that due to this, it might be best for them to completely skip out on a home console version and wait for the next handheld console, so they can release it as a launch title.

That would most likely ensure them not only a massive sale of the game, but for the console too.


----------



## Justin

Prof Gallows said:


> My theory is stating that due to this, it might be best for them to completely skip out on a home console version and wait for the next handheld console, so they can release it as a launch title.



Cough.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Justin said:


> Cough.



before you say I am stoling your idea, let me explain you a thing.


Yes. This was your idea.
But I completely agree with it. =p


----------



## colinx

Prof Gallows said:


> I think you're misinterpreting my theory.
> 
> Even in Japan, the Wii U has poor sales. The 3DS has way more units sold over there AND globally.
> Animal Crossing wouldn't have sold as much as it did on a home console in Japan as a handheld version would. My theory is stating that due to this, it might be best for them to completely skip out on a home console version and wait for the next handheld console, so they can release it as a launch title.
> 
> That would most likely ensure them not only a massive sale of the game, but for the console too.



I understand your theory and completely get what your saying, I just don't think what you saying will end up happening.


----------



## Spudster

In my opinion A game like AC would be much better on Hand Held systems. It is A perfect game you can play anywhere just like Nintendogs is but then again it being on the Wii the screen they could add a lot more graphics being to switch back to the TV or just use the Wii U screen.


----------

